# Démarrer Windows sur disque dur externe (LaCie Rugged Thunderbolt 1 To)



## Mr. Gatsby (16 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous 

C'est bien la première fois que je poste sur un forum, parce qu'aujourd'hui j'aurais vraiment besoin de votre aide  

Cela fait maintenant plusieurs semaines que *je cherche à obtenir* *une partition Windows sur un disque dur externe bootable sur mon Macbook Air* (13 pouces, début 2015, MacOS Sierra 10.12.1). Après maintes recherches j'y suis parvenu en utilisant le terminal Windows via une machine virtuelle (Parallèle Desktop). Je n'ai pas utilisé Boot Camp car celui çi permet uniquement de partitionner le disque dur interne. *Windows est donc bien installé sur le disque dur externe et le système d'exploitation est également reconnu par le mac*. 

*Le problème c'est que je ne parviens pas à démarrer dessus.* Quand je tente de sélectionner le disque au démarrage en appuyant sur la touche option (alt), seul Machintosh HD est visible. 
De même, quand je vais dans _Préférences Système > Disque de démarrage_ et que je sélectionne mon disque dur, je reçois le message d'erreur : "_Vous ne pouvez pas modifier le disque de démarrage du disque sélectionné. L’outil de validation n’est pas en mesure de définir le disque de démarrage actif._".

Je précise que la table de partition est bien en GUID, j'ai déjà essayé en mode sans échec, j'ai aussi essayé de réparer la structure du disque et les permissions avec Onyx, Clean My Mac et en single mode (Commande + S au démarrage) en utilisant la commande "fsck -fs", et même de réinitialiser la PRAM et NVRAM, rien n'a changé. 
J'ai passé plusieurs heures avec l'assistance téléphonique d'Apple, on a pas cessé de me transférer et pourtant personne n'a su à résoudre le problème. 

Je suis donc à court d'idées maintenant, la seule solution que je vois serait de débrancher le disque dur interne pour le remplacer par le dd externe, et c'est une opération que tient absolument à éviter !! Peut être existerait t'il une commande pour définir le nouveau disque de démarrage dans le terminal ? Je désespère..

Voici quelques screens au cas où j'aurais loupé quelque chose .

Merci d'avance


----------

